# Coyote Derby



## skylax17 (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## sharpshooter (Nov 17, 2010)

Have you considered just doing saturday? Doesn't matter to me, but I know a few that won't do the sunday thing.


----------



## skylax17 (Aug 26, 2012)

I have considered just Saturday, if more people are willing to do it only saturday I'm willing to change it and adjust the price.


----------



## skylax17 (Aug 26, 2012)

The derby is only going to be on Saturday the 22nd. It will only be $40. Please let me know if you're interested so we can reserve you a spot. Thanks!


----------



## sharpshooter (Nov 17, 2010)

I've got a team put together. I need to know for sure that you plan on doing it though.


----------



## skylax17 (Aug 26, 2012)

We are 100% doing it. Please contact me so I can get your info and reserve a spot for you and your team.


----------

